# hypnobirthing



## jjbuttons

hey all

so my midwife was talking about relaxing music and hypnobirthing and i am open to all options! i have listened to a few relaxation musics on youtube but cannot find any good hypnobirthing ones :S anyone found any good ones on the internet?

many thanks

x


----------



## madasa

Got this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lahg9Asgxq0


----------



## jjbuttons

yeah i saw that one but its very grainy and annoying background- like its taken from a phone :(

thanks tho i will keep looking :)

x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

You can get sets of hypnobirthing CDs quite cheap on amazon x


----------



## Cattie

I used the Mongan Method - link to the book and on Amazon is below. The CD's got a different cover but I assume it's the one I used - basically on the first track there are 'affirmations' (I am confident in my body's ability, I am relaxed and will have a comfortable birth, etc), then the self hypnosis track. This is called rainbow relaxation, essentially taking you into a daydream like state. She's american, kind of homely sounding, less annoying than some I tried - my baby's 15 months and I still listen to it if I can't sleep. What I can say is that hypno birthing is brilliant; I ended up getting to the labour ward and was 9cm already, did the whole shebang on two paracetamol. I put it down to being calm and relaxed (and of course, bloody lucky!), as I didn't quite manage to get into the trance like state I was expecting. You do have to put in a certain amount of effort - read the book, listen to the CDs as often as you can, do the recommended exercises. If you can afford/get to a class, do. I hope that helps! Most of all, relax - I won't lie to you, it does hurt (in an entirely different way than you imagine, it's fine), but it was the most amazing experience of my life and I'd do it again tomorrow in a heartbeat. Ignore any horror stories if you possibly can, positive bith experiences are completely possible. Good luck!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hypnobirth...rtable-Birthing/dp/0757302661/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Agcam

Thanks for your post, Cattie. I'm seriously looking at hypnobirthing as an option and it's nice to hear from someone who had a positive experience. :)


----------



## mrssat

Hi I am reading the Mongan method at the mo and want to listen to the CD everyday. I just had my 1st listen today and fell asleep! So I cant really tell you what the woman said, but she most certainly relaxed me! 
The book is really preparing me mentally and making me more and more sure that I want the natural drug free home birth I have planned. 
My book and CD was £12 from ebay I would highly recommend it so far.


----------



## beetroot

I've got the Margaret Howell, Natal Hypnotherapy cd from Amazon. It's very relaxing and hoping it does the trick, SOON!:winkwink: xx


----------



## supermaman

a friend told me about online hypnobirthing downloads / mp3s on the positive-birth website, she loved them - think i want baby 3 so i get to use all this stuff too:)


----------



## baskinps

loved hypnobirthing, fantastic experience! i downloaded "hypnobabies" tapes through torrent


----------



## ljo1984

I used margaret Howell, it did the trick. It's now waiting patiently on my I phone for next time. Xx


----------



## HypnoMom

I used Hypnobabies for two of my three births and loved it. I initially chose Hypnobabies over other hypnosis methods because many of the online reviews from other moms talked about how powerful it was during transition and pushing. I loved how the Hypnobabies Home Study course helped alleviate my anxiety about childbirth, but it also made me feel more comfortable with my pregnant body. It actually helped connect me with the beauty of pregnancy. 
I hoped that the method would help me "cope" with the birth. I didn't really believe that I could have a comfortable birth after my first birth which was not a walk in the park by any stretch. I was looking to relax and by relaxing reduce some of the pain. However, when I gave birth I experienced minimal to no discomfort. I say minimal to no because some of the time, I would feel discomfort welling up, but then I would apply the techniques and it would leave me with power and intensity. 
My second Hypnobabies birth was a little more uncomfortable than the first, but the best parts were transition and pushing. I was actually smiling and saying things like "I'm in transformation (word for transition in Hypnobabies) and I'm so happy because I'm going to meet my baby soon." I even joked! 
I enjoyed the program so much I became an instructors not as a career, but because I really wanted to make sure that women who wanted Hypnobabies as a class had the option. I hope you have a wonderful birth and choose Hypnobabies. It really was a life affirming experience for me.


----------



## jjbuttons

hey girls!

so i have found a good mp3 and been listening to it 3 times now, wondering tho would i be able to skip the before birth bit when im in hospital and start from where on the mp3 she talks about contractions.. or would i have to listen to the whole mp3 for it to work?? 

does this make any sense?

:S

x


----------



## hypnobirthmum

Hello girls, cant recommend hypnobirthing enough. i had a lovely labour :) The cds are not available to buy in the uk (mongan method) but i can get them off ebay, or possibly contact a practitioner and see if they will sell you them. if you have any questions please let me know im happy to help, i want everyone to have the possibility of the same amazing experience i had! :) xxx


----------



## baskinps

agreed! hypnobirthing made my experience incredible! I am a huge advocate for it now and want so badly to share my experience with friends.


----------



## jjbuttons

hypnobirthmum said:


> Hello girls, cant recommend hypnobirthing enough. i had a lovely labour :) The cds are not available to buy in the uk (mongan method) but i can get them off ebay, or possibly contact a practitioner and see if they will sell you them. if you have any questions please let me know im happy to help, i want everyone to have the possibility of the same amazing experience i had! :) xxx

wondering if you have to listen to the whole process for it to work or can i skip to certain bits?? my one has pre labour talk which wont be relevant during labour :S

x


----------

